# Trade stands at Eventt 10



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

What trade stands will be there this year?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

The final list list is looking like this:

*The TT Shop* - with a large stock of all their tuning and accessory parts, along with their Viper Green TT RS.

*Shark Performance* - Diagnistics and remaping on the day. Special offers for TTOC members and for the event itself.

*DoDo Juice* - With their own cleaning and detailing products all available.

*Prism Detailing* - With a stock of Swissvax detailing products available, also doing a full correction detail on a members TT throughout the entire day from 10am as a complete demo start to finish.

*TT Spares* - with a selection of their TT parts and accessories.

*A-Plan Insurance* - On hand throughout the day for information about their insurance plans and offers.

And of course the *TTOC Club stand* - for all the usual club merchandise including window stickers and chrome badges, magazine back issues, also the limited edition evenTT10 mugs if we have stock left from the pre-orders.

Unfortunatly Excel Dents are now not going to be able to attend, and it's too late to arrange a substitute company of the gaurented quality we would require.


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Thought Ed and the boys at APS told me they were coming. :?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

barton TT said:


> Thought Ed and the boys at APS told me they were coming. :?


They certainly initially said they were, but when I sent off the forms for them to fill out a few weeks back I was told they had a mix up with the dates and holidays and would confirm later. Not heard anything back from them.

When did they say this to you?


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Must have been about 4 weeks ago.when i booked to have my brakes done for the 17th July.Ed said he would also catch up with me on the day at duxford. :?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

barton TT said:


> Must have been about 4 weeks ago.when i booked to have my brakes done for the 17th July.Ed said he would also catch up with me on the day at duxford. :?


I'll ring him tomorrow just to be sure then  Cheers.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

If anyone wants anything in particular brought along on the day, pm me and if it ain't huge  I will pop it in the Golf.

I will post this elsewhere too.

I would like to say a big public thanks to the TTOC for their help sorting this out for me, you know who you are :-*

Charlie


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

APS are not having a stand unfortunatly, Ed's off on holiday which has falled wrong for them attending the event. But, Andy and Nathan are hoping to pop in on the day so should be around.


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Are we having a large photo shoot on the runway at the end.like the photo shoot a Rockingham.??


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

barton TT said:


> Are we having a large photo shoot on the runway at the end.like the photo shoot a Rockingham.??


Unfortunately the runway will be "Live" throughout the day so that isn't possible, although the chance of a warbird arrival or departure is very possible.


----------

